
The Saudi Arabia of Lithium - robg
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2008/1124/034_print.html
======
bd
So if we take a range of estimates for total amount of lithium in the world
(4.4M - 165M tons) and "a rule of thumb" of 124 pounds for one vehicle, there
is enough lithium in the world for _concurrently_ active 78M - 2.9B vehicles.

By some quick googling there is around 600M-700M cars in the world today.

~~~
brentr
If we do the math, it appears that Chile stands to make a substantial amount
of money. I only hope that the country learned its lesson from the copper boom
and bust.

